

Ask HN: Android dev blogs? - obviouslygreen

I'm primarily a web developer but have been moving slowly into Android over the last year.  I have some great Java and Android resources -- they're readily available -- and follow a few blogs, like the official Google Android dev blog, but I think it'd be great to find some more Android app- or game-centric resources.<p>Do you follow any active Android-specific bloggers?  Are there watering holes frequented by these mythical beasts?  Are you in fact an Android?<p>I've read and revere O'Reilly's <i>Programming Android</i> and love Mario Zechner's <i>Beginning Android Games</i> as a reference on all sorts of game-related topics including efficiency and GC avoidance.  The indie game dev scene is awesome, but I seem to be missing out on the part that concentrates on Android... am I just a failure at the internet, or is this a segment that keeps to itself?<p>Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.  Thank you!
======
swanson
Romain Guy - <http://www.curious-creature.org/category/android/>

Tim Bray - <http://www.tbray.org/ongoing/What/Technology/Android/>

Cyril Mottier - <http://android.cyrilmottier.com/>

CommonsWare (probably the top StackOverflow Android answerer) -
<http://commonsware.com/blog/>

Android Developer Experts - <https://developers.google.com/experts/members/>

~~~
obviouslygreen
These are great, thank you!

